# Beeping sound when plugging in charger



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello, everyone.
I just logged in to the forum because I found this thread where a guy had this annoying sound when plugs or unplugs the charger to the laptop. So, I read till the end, tried the provided solution before, and when I thought of posting I saw that the thread was closed. 
So my point is,
on my laptop I don't have this 'PC speakers' level so I can't actually disable it. I only have the 'Speakers' level. I still can't get rid of the sound. I visited the BIOS, but there are so few options there that I should be blind not to see somewhere there something about sounds/system sounds. 
So please help me. I searched the net for hours, finding only the previous solution with the 'PC Speakers' disabled. And since it doesn't work for me, I have nothing else I can do.
Sorry if there's another such thread -- I didn't find it.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi again.
I just found another solution -- going to Device Manager, then to System devices --> disable system sounds. I'm at work right now and can't check if it works, but anyway if you have some other suggestion I'd appreciate it.


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Update. I can't edit unfortunately so I'm being annoying now I guess. sorry for that. With some instructions on my part I tried the above-mentioned option and it didn't work as well. 
So I really need help because I hate this noise!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

What is the Brand and Model of your laptop?


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

The laptop is Packard Bell TJ74. I read a lot on the internet about people having the same problem on different laptops and I thought the brand wouldn't matter.
The noise is just like in this video -- YouTube - How to disable the 'beep' noise played when plugging in the charger on the Gateway NV5207u laptop . Very loud. It doesn't seem to be some technical problem, but more likely to be part of the BIOS/laptop.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try this...


Open Device Manager (Control Panel > Device Manager)
At the top, click "View" and select "Show Hidden Devices"
Expand "Non-Plug and Play Drivers"
Right click "Beep" and choose "Properties"
Select the "Driver Tab"
In the "Startup" box there should be a pull down menu, choose "Disabled"
Select "Stop" in the "Current status" box.
Select "OK"
Check to see if the system beeps when you plug your laptop in.

-GZ


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Unfortunately this beep sound just doesn't want to stop making this annoying noise!!
I already think that there is no solution for this particular laptop... :sigh:


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Most laptops play system sounds throught the speakers. It wouldn't matter if you had the speakers muted or not, the system sound would still play. 

Did you check your BIOS for a setting for system speaker?


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, I said it my first post that I found nothing helpful in the BIOS. It's nearly empty of any useful options.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

There has to be something that will work to disable that sound. I wish I had one of those laptops here, I would be tearing it apart looking for answers...

Does it make the sound when Windows isn't loaded? 

Try unplugging it and plugging it in again while in the BIOS setup screen...


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Yes, it makes that sound again. I read somewhere that it is implemented (manufactured) into the laptop/BIOS, so getting rid of it would be nearly impossible.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hopefully they release a BIOS update that allows the system sound to be shut off soon then.

Good luck, I will post back if I think of anything else, and please... Let us know if you find a solution!


----------



## evetodew (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks anyway. I will probably send an email to Packard Bell. Although they would probably say that this can't be disabled.


----------

